# Kayak Cobia at the Point



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Dudes, the weather is pointing towards a good possiblitly to get off the Point in the yak and taking care of some unfinished business next weekend. Last weekend I saw at least ten fish and got a cast at three. Could not convince one, though. Now, cobia must die. Who's in?

Ric
757-289-5136


----------



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

Ric,
I'm in, I'll drive down saturday a.m. and stay till about noon sunday. It was good to finally meet ya last sunday. Sorry we left so abruptly this past sunday but my son was feeling a little blue, if you know what I mean. I think he tied on every lure we have trying to entice them spanish that were jumping all around us and the constant looking down in the yak got to him. When are you heading down?

Robby


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

I'll go down Friday after school. Be on the Point around 6. Give a call.

Ric
289-5136


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll be down Friday-Sun. Jacked up green F250...stop by and say hey.


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*we'll be down Fri mornin*

I'm a newbie at this yak thang so stop by and give me a few pointers

Late


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

man, i wish i could get off work and i'd be there.

good luck. i expect to read an awesome report .


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

fisherman said:


> Dudes, the weather is pointing towards a good possiblitly to get off the Point in the yak and taking care of some unfinished business next weekend. Last weekend I saw at least ten fish and got a cast at three. Could not convince one, though. Now, cobia must die. Who's in?
> 
> Ric
> 757-289-5136


Ric, will you be down all weekend? I'm trying to talk to wifey into coming down with me on sunday. Thought I'd give it a go with you.

I'm doing the catfish thing tomorrow night. Hopefully there will be some biguns ready to play.
/Scott


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

All weekend. Scott, if you got to, play the pottery card. UNCDub: Quit. 

R


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

fisherman said:


> All weekend. Scott, if you got to, play the pottery card. UNCDub: Quit.
> 
> R


Trust me...It's already been laid on the table


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ScottWood said:


> Ric, will you be down all weekend? I'm trying to talk to wifey into coming down with me on sunday. Thought I'd give it a go with you.
> 
> I'm doing the catfish thing tomorrow night. Hopefully there will be some biguns ready to play.
> /Scott


Scott good feeshin with you out on the bar( both the Point and the hook)

I plan on catchin at least some toadies and some fat spaniards.......no habla espanol Dis weekend.!!!!


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Scott good feeshin with you out on the bar( both the Point and the hook)
> 
> I plan on catchin at least some toadies and some fat spaniards.......no habla espanol Dis weekend.!!!!


Likewise!! I'll catch up with you again REAL soon. Can't stay away from that joint  

/Scott


----------



## cotton (Mar 22, 2005)

Okay, we saw the pics...lets hear the story!!!!

Awesome cobes!!!!


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

cotton said:


> Okay, we saw the pics...lets hear the story!!!!
> 
> Awesome cobes!!!!


Check the reports in the N.C. forum. There are 2 reports. Great weekend! 
/scott


----------

